# Classical Music World Cup



## Guest (Jun 12, 2014)

First match: Heitor Villa-Lobos (Brazil) v Dora Pejacevic (Croatia)

You guys will have to help me with the other teams. Ghana anyone?

Wait there's hope: In 1970, Steve Reich studied for several weeks at the University of Ghana. Also Kronos Quartet may have done a piece or two from Ghana.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Hmm, the second match is Mexico v Cameron.

For Mexico I suppose we can go with Carlos Chávez.
Cameroon? Naxos's list of "composers by country" gives us only René Djam Afame (1910-1981), who wrote Cameroon's national anthem. So I guess his music will be played at the World Cup, then.

Looks like soccer's more international than classical music! Who knew? :lol:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

BPS said:


> First match: Heitor Villa-Lobos (Brazil) v Dora Pejacevic (Croatia)
> 
> You guys will have to help me with the other teams. Ghana anyone?
> 
> Wait there's hope: In 1970, Steve Reich studied for several weeks at the University of Ghana. Also Kronos Quartet may have done a piece or two from Ghana.











Poor Dora Pejačević, a capable composer of non-memorable generic late romantic style music _*vs.*_ Heitor Villa-Lobos, whose music has a clear and distinct musical personality, let alone its comparative freshness of modernity from another time and place... i.e. _*What "contest?" -- there is none.*_


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

it seems that there is a contest and Pejacevic went ahead (for now)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

clara s said:


> it seems that there is a contest and Pejacevic went ahead (for now)


Yes, many people will believe anything, especially if it is on zInternetz


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

*The Classical Music World Cup*

...............


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

Villa-Lobos can't lose. Listen to this :


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

worov said:


> Villa-Lobos can't loose. Listen to this :


very good indeed

Villa - Lobos regained power and got in the game again


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

PetrB said:


> *The Classical Music World Cup*
> 
> ...............
> View attachment 44269


that would suit better the winter Olympics

anything lighter?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

clara s said:


> that would suit better the winter Olympics
> 
> anything lighter?


.......................................


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2014)

Here's something about classical music from Cameroon:






I will say this - it is the first video I've ever seen with simultaneous subtitles in 14 different languages!

Here's another video, this one of Cameroonian gospel music (in English!)






A bit bracing, shall we say!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2014)

Tomorrow's games:
Mexico v Cameroon
Spain v Netherlands
Chile v Australia

Spain v Netherlands shouldn't be too tough to find a suitable classical music match-up. Rontgen v Albeniz maybe?

Claudio Arrau could stand in for Chile. Does Australia have a competitive pianist?

But I don't know what to do about Mexico v Cameroon.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

BPS said:


> Claudio Arrau could stand in for Chile. Does Australia have a competitive pianist?
> 
> But I don't know what to do about Mexico v Cameroon.


Roger Woodward for Australia

Maybe you could have an indigenous music match-up for Mex - Cam


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Mexico is easy: Manuel Ponce. Cameroon is bound to be more challenging. 

South Africa produced a number of classical composers, but alas, we are way better at classical music than soccer, so our team never made it to the world cup.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

PetrB said:


> .......................................
> View attachment 44282


fine embroidery porcelain hahaha
although I would love a Kristoff, a Limoges, a Bavaria...


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

It seems that Albeniz had a bad evening today

disaster


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2014)

Rontgen is looking like the new Beethoven!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

clara s said:


> fine embroidery porcelain hahaha
> although I would love a Kristoff, a Limoges, a Bavaria...


Open work cups and glasses could be made, with either a fused or drop-in clear glass liner...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Open work cups and glasses could be made, with either a fused or drop-in clear glass liner...


What's an open work cup or glass? This post is too technical for my blood!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2014)

Looks like we're gonna need a pretty good composer (or performer) to represent Columbia. Any suggestions?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

BPS said:


> Looks like we're gonna need a pretty good composer (or performer) to represent *Columbia.* Any suggestions?


Columbia's the university. Colombia is the country.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2014)

Gee, look at that. Sorry, my handwriting is a little sloppy! :lol:

I'm sorry I don't mean to bother you, I really am. But there is one more little thing if I could ask you. Do you happen to know anybody from Colombia in the classical music business... Wow is this your stereo? My sister's cousin had something like that. I never could figure out how to work it though....


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

BPS said:


> Sorry, my handwriting is a little sloppy! :lol:


Hold up a sign in that stadium with Columbia instead of Colombia; I hate to think what might have happened. A volatile group!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Arrrgh no! Is nowhere safe from all this World Cup nonsense?


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

in your country, no, for the next 90 minutes 


Elgar v Vivaldi

or 

Rooney v Balotelli?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

brianvds said:


> Mexico is easy: Manuel Ponce. *Cameroon is bound to be more challenging*.


Maybe not, if we can consider Cameroon drafting Beethoven for its team. Apparently, the _Yorkshire Post _has already made a connection.

http://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/news...d-mozart-or-cameroon-and-mozambique-1-5126383

And Mozart goes to Moxambique!


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

"Classical Music World Cup"! Great idea for a topic


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2014)

It's hard to find composers from smaller Latin American countries or most African countries though. Bosnia-Hercegovina might be tough as well.

Maybe if the composer's last name starts with the same first three letters as the country then he can represent that country.

Here's the rundown with an arbitrary composer per country. Suggestions are more than welcome:

- Brazil
Heitor Villa-Lobos

- Mexico
Silvestre Revueltas

- Cameroon
???

- Croatia
Dora Pejacevic

- Netherlands
Julius Rontgen

- Chile
Claudio Arrau ???

- Australia
Percy Grainger

- Spain
Manuel de Falla

- Colombia
???

- Ivory Coast
???

- Japan
Toru Takemitsu

- Greece
Nikos Skalkottas

- Costa Rica
???

- Italy
Antonio Vivaldi ??

- England
Ralph Vaughan Williams ??

- Uruguay
???

plus 16 more...


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

If I may make a suggestion, I think Mickys Theodorakis is a more well-known Greek composer than Nikos Skalkottas. Could be wrong though...


----------

